# Incra bridged crosscut sled



## Thrawn5499 (Aug 24, 2016)

I have a question my wife bought me some of the incra buildit kits. I decided to use them to build the bridged cross cut sled as shown here. http://www.incra.com/info/bridged_crosscut_box_002.pdf I have evrything i need to build it like the plan, but i wanted to incorporate one of the incra shop stops that I also have an extra of. I need to purchase a piece of the 36" track that works with the incra stop, but i am not sure how to mount it all up. I would like to put it on the top like the plan shows using the regular t-track plus, but not sure if i can do it like this. http://www.incra.com/manuals/track.pdf shows it mounted a different way. has anyone done one of these? any advise or tips to doing it? can I mount it on top instead of the track used on the plan? if so what size board do i mount it to? same as the plan or different height and thickness? thanks


----------

